# Carbon Express Medallion XR Arrows



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, Has anyone tried the Medallion XR arrows. They have a good variety of Spines for Low weight bows. Are they
more or less the same as Easton Carbon Ones or are they superior. Thanks for your advice. 
Norman


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

they are larger in diameter than Carbon One.
In terms of durability I'd say they are about the same. I'd pick Carbon One if those 2 were the only choices.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Perform about the same but cheaper so a better choice.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

They also come in longer lengths when comparing like spines with carbon1s


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Larger than the carbon ones? Really? Not from the ones I have my students shooting. But then, they are weaker spine than any carbon one, so maybe that's the difference. I have students shooting the 2000 and 1300 spine Carbon Medallion XR's and they are absolutely superb, affordable outdoor target arrows. Very small diameter. Much smaller than anything that would take an A/C/E component. My daugter's 2000 spine take my Nano Pro components and are much smaller diameter than even my nano pros, so they are tiny indeed.

John


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, Thanks for your comments. I think I am going to stick with Carbon Ones for now. Regards
Norman


----------



## crolla (Feb 3, 2011)

i hav shot both and prefer the medallions.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

limbwalker said:


> Larger than the carbon ones? Really? Not from the ones I have my students shooting. But then, they are weaker spine than any carbon one, so maybe that's the difference. I have students shooting the 2000 and 1300 spine Carbon Medallion XR's and they are absolutely superb, affordable outdoor target arrows. Very small diameter. Much smaller than anything that would take an A/C/E component. My daugter's 2000 spine take my Nano Pro components and are much smaller diameter than even my nano pros, so they are tiny indeed.
> 
> John


John I have two shooters here both having the Carbon One 730 and 660. And other two with Medallions 700 and 1100.
The 700s are slightly larger in diameter to Carbon One 660 and definitely larger in diameter than Carbon One 730.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Medallion XR are the only possible existing choice if you need spines of more than 1500 for children and very low poundages. Then, a very good choice for 1300 and 1000 spines and down to 900 and 800 spines.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Dado said:


> John I have two shooters here both having the Carbon One 730 and 660. And other two with Medallions 700 and 1100.
> The 700s are slightly larger in diameter to Carbon One 660 and definitely larger in diameter than Carbon One 730.


Look at the Lancaster Archery catalog. Sizes 1300 and lighter spine take different points. (The point size info appears to be incorrect on Carbon Express's own web site.)

I've never seen the small size Medallion XR's but I'll bet that Carbon Express made the diameter small to increase the wall thickness of the carbon tube and make the lighter sizes less fragile and more repeatable in spine. These look like a great way to keep a kid in a light bow longer, which I'm all for.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

My girelfriend uses the CX medallion Xr's. I must say the tolerances on these arrows are far better than what CX claims. These are amongst some of the straightest arrows ive seen. Also they were weight matched EXACT out of the package... All the components that came with them were a tight snug fit and when fully built Weighted exactly the same on all 12 arrows.

If you follow the CX spine chart is gets you right on the money..But with their Tips with adjustable weights its easy to tune these arrows. Im super impressed with these arrows and feel these are the best bang for the buck for a target arrow.

In the 700 spine the outside diameter is almost the same as Victory Vaps in the same spine.

One last thing... the CX madallion Xr's are pretty durable too. She smacked a couple rocks the other day and they held up great! Her Victory's exploded when she missed a target (3d shoots).


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

HikerDave said:


> Look at the Lancaster Archery catalog. Sizes 1300 and lighter spine take different points. (The point size info appears to be incorrect on Carbon Express's own web site.)
> 
> I've never seen the small size Medallion XR's but I'll bet that Carbon Express made the diameter small to increase the wall thickness of the carbon tube and make the lighter sizes less fragile and more repeatable in spine. These look like a great way to keep a kid in a light bow longer, which I'm all for.


Correct!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Dado said:


> John I have two shooters here both having the Carbon One 730 and 660. And other two with Medallions 700 and 1100.
> The 700s are slightly larger in diameter to Carbon One 660 and definitely larger in diameter than Carbon One 730.


Copy that. I only have experience with the 1300 and weaker spines (down to 2000) in the Medallion XR, and they absolutely cannot be beat for people who need those spine shafts. They are an amazing little arrow.

Last summer, my daughter had been trying to earn her red outdoor JOAD pin (shooting 23# at 50 meters) for many weeks with Jazz 1214 arrows. The final week of our outdoor season, I set her up with some Medallion XR 2000's with elivanes and Beiter pin nocks, and she EASILY achieved the score she needed. The difference was just amazing. It was cool watching those little arrows zip down to the 50M target. The trajectory was about half the height of the 1214 Jazz.

John


----------

